# Looking for a 12 wt...



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking for a deal on a 12 wt. fly rod. Thank you Steve


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

*BASS PRO SHOPS GOLD CUP AND THAT ROD THAT LEFTY KREH IS REPRESENTING*

*THOSE ARE THE LEAST EXPENSIVE 12WT FLY RODS I CAN THINK OF, CALL*

*TACKLE UNLIMITED AND ASK FOR STEVE PHILIPS FROM THEIR FLY SHOP???*

*CAPT LEE*


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

I Have A Sage Rpl Xi 12wt (used ) I Live In Rockport If You Want To Try It Out? I Dont Know If You Were Looking Fo Something Used??or New.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*nice 10 wt.*

i am building a fast 10 right now what do you need a 12 for. what are you fishing for marlin or tuna. the 10 wt. will catch any thing i can get close to around here. but thats all the fishing i get to do is around here. some are more fortunate than i. good luck randall


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

"Gulfcoast" is a 10 wt XI2 sage sufficient for the Tarpon around South Texas?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*I Think So*

I See People Catch Them On 8 Wts. A 10 Would Be Great Just Have Lots Of Backing. The Problem With Tarpon Is You Dont Know What You Will Hook 25lbs To 150 Lbs. Sage Makes A Great Rod Just A Little Expensive For My Taste. And No Bells And Whistles. I Like Bells And Whistles. Randall


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, I've been told by some "keys" guides that I would need a 12 wt.
As far as the expensive side is concerned I agree. But, I've got a friend in Lake City,Co. that builds rods on Sage blanks for a significant discount (i.e. about $150-$200 less than retail) and the fit/finish is fine.
I'm getting into saltwater fly casting pretty heavy and have ordered a skiff. I'll have a 6wt,two 8wts and a 10wt on the skiff when ever I leave the dock.
I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

NW80 said:


> Thanks, I've been told by some "keys" guides that I would need a 12 wt.
> As far as the expensive side is concerned I agree. But, I've got a friend in Lake City,Co. that builds rods on Sage blanks for a significant discount (i.e. about $150-$200 less than retail) and the fit/finish is fine.
> I'm getting into saltwater fly casting pretty heavy and have ordered a skiff. I'll have a 6wt,two 8wts and a 10wt on the skiff when ever I leave the dock.
> I can't wait until it gets here!


 OK I AM ALREADY JEALOUS I HAVE A MCKEE CRAFT CC AND I BOUGHT IT BEFORE THE FLYFISHING THING STARTED. NOW I HAVE TO BUY A NEW BOAT AGAIN. WHAT SKIFF DID YOU GET ? RANDALL


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Randall,
I've ordered a Beavertail skiff ( www.beavertailskiffs.com).
I think its gonna be the ticket for polling the real skinny stuff!
Check them out- the hull weighs only 475#'s.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Does Temple Fork make a 12? They are pretty good rods at a reasonable price. I have a Gold Cup 12 I bought to throw at Tuna. 

If you wanted a nicer rod, I'd just call Randall here on 2cool. The rods I've seen are smokin'. 

Sage does make a darn fine blank but there is a lot of $ just in the name. There are quite a few blanks out there that are really good blanks but don't have the Sage or Loomis name.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I was always told that fly rod weight had to do more with line weight which had more to do with fly size. Large saltwater flys need heavier line to cast them, thus hevier weight rods. Not so much the size of the fish on the other end. That has more to do with reel size and backing line. All with in reason of course.

Have I been misinformed?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

You are right but the heavier the line the heavier/more powerful the rods are too. It's not much fun to catch a 15" trout on the 12wt. One of the things to consider when looking at a fly rod to target a particular species (tarpon in this thread, originally) is that you want to be able to land the fish in a short enough time to allow a successful release. Yes, you could catch a 100 lb tarpon on an 8wt but most people don't have the skill to get the fish to the boat before it would fight itself to death. Hence the reason the guides are suggesting a 12 wt for the trip to Florida.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Bird, Temple Fork does make 12wt rods. Go to the link I put up re: the skiff I'm buying ( www.beavertailskiffs.com). They are a sponsor of TFO rods and have a link to their site. I don't bleed maroon- I am maroon!


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

NW80, those beavertails look awesome. I have been look at them for a while and really like them. did you order from the factory or is there a dealer? Were you able to test ride one? Is their pricing negotiable or do they stick to the pricing on the website?

Thanks.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

" AG " go to the website and look under B2. It will give you the pricing. They are loosely based on the old Hell's Bay Professional. The pricing is very competitive. I've not test driven one but every one I talk with says they're a drier ride than almost any other skiff.
Andy P. at FTU on the Gulf freeway knows acouple of guys that have them- give him a call.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

*Nw80*

The rods that Dan makes in Lake City are not suitable for Saltwater flyfishing(IMHO). Get a Templefork and don't even think twice about it.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

" Mudflat" what's wrong wiht Dan's rods? Help me understand, please.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Nw80, 

Sorry This Post Took So Long To Reply, But Have Been Poling Around Poc And Just Got Back. The Sage Blanks Are Seconds. Also, He Has Never Fished Saltwater And Makes Rods That Have No Backbone And Have Freshwater Grips. I Have Three Of His Rods (bought Before I Knew Any Better ).


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

"Flats", E-mail me I'd love to talk to you about it. I've got three of his Xi2's and cast one of the 8wts exclusively in POC a couple of weeks ago. I caught 4 reds and had no problems.


----------



## frequentflyer (Sep 14, 2005)

EKNIP said:


> I Have A Sage Rpl Xi 12wt (used ) I Live In Rockport If You Want To Try It Out? I Dont Know If You Were Looking Fo Something Used??or New.


How much are you asking for the Sage XI 12 weight?
RB
713-875-0427


----------

